# Unofficial Haunt Forum FotoPage



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Okay Folks
You asked for it and you got it. I had created a Fotopage for the Halloween L list awhile ago. It looks like the "Post a Picture of yourself" was reactivated so I decided to torture myself (like I didnt learn the first time) and came up with a quick/simple fotopage for you guys. If it takes off I will add more info as far as real name and location. It looks like the albums will only take 60 pics so I will be making more albums. I tried to go alphabetically. There is a mouse rollover that you can do on the pic to see each name. If you dont see your pic in this grouping or wish to add your pic I will create another group of 60. Let me know if your pic is not correct. I took most pics from the above topic.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=76

You can also just click on All Albums and find it that way...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, well look at all those wonderful people. Nice job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought I replied but I guess I didn't. Anyway, can we change my photo. I look like a convict.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're not???


DeathTouch said:


> I thought I replied but I guess I didn't. Anyway, can we change my photo. I look like a convict.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You're not???


Not any more. Plus I have turned a new leaf and don't want to be known as a convict. That photo was taken during Christmas right after leaving my ex's house, and I look like I was out all night. Come to think of it I was.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I thought I replied but I guess I didn't. Anyway, can we change my photo. I look like a convict.


Will do. Send email me a pic or point me to the url to find one. Either way I will update any "innocent" looking pic you might have. I am new to working with the Albums so I dont know how it will update. Be aware that it might change position. I am already working on another page of new pics...keep em coming.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DT, if you can't find one I'll send Jeff the one I have of you.
You know the one, you are wearing underwear on your head.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> DT, if you can't find one I'll send Jeff the one I have of you.
> You know the one, you are wearing underwear on your head.


No, I don't trust you. I sent him another one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can buy it back 4 a dollar!...?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

As long as it isn't in your coffin.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thats a cool collection of photos of the members, cant wait to see it grow.

Hey Jeff.....u thinking what im thinking?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is awesome! I was so excited to see my pic on there. Its great to see everyone else in an album and not trying to search for them. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

What is the best way to send a pic?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm ripe for transmogulfication


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> thats a cool collection of photos of the members, cant wait to see it grow.
> 
> Hey Jeff.....u thinking what im thinking?


BOY WHO EVER HAS A PIC IN THERE --YOU ARE NOW FAIR GAME---


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> What is the best way to send a pic?


You can email me or Private message. You can even direct me to an URL. I sometimes do my own search so noone is safe. Photobucket is my friend. LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I put mine in my profile so it should be easy to access. And if that's too small, here's a direct link to the same pic which is also on my MySpace page.










-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!! Im glad you did this Jeff, it was very nice of you.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, You can post my picture, but if I here one word about a 
group-buy of darts, there will be hell to pay! LOL!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lmao Mm


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Okay the pics are coming in....thank you all. Like I said I will load the next page when I reach 60 pics. As far as changing a picture its not as easy as I thought. So make sure you send me a good pic otherwise I have to delete it from the page and add it to the next page. I would like to keep it in some alphabetical order. Thanks again for all who contributed.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Okay so I tried to upload another fotopage and it seems that each person has a limit amount of pics. I thought each album could hold 60 pics. I thought wrong...have to think of something else. I wanted to keep it within the forum though.


----------

